# Pink Nose?????



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

2 months ago I sent my dog to a trainer, he had a black nose. I picked him up on Saturday and it was pink. It wasn't cut, or looked like it was rubbing on something. I also noticed his pads are lighter, not to a point where it looks like blood, or scabs, but different than when he went to the kennel. What would cause this? Stress, change of food, I sure as hell don't know.

Also, I may be a little paranoid now, but in trying to find out what these were symptoms of, i noticed he had more. He drinks like a fish. He will drink 2-3 quarts of water in one sitting. Another thing is his breath is horrible. i am assuming it is from not having any chew toys because his teeth are horrible right now. Will the vet clean them up, and will that help with the breath and thirstiness? Or am I just being paranoid, and don't need to worry about anything?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Are your sure you got your dog back?

I've never seen anything like it, as you know from reading my posts I don't rush to the vet for every little thing, but in this case I would go to the vet ASAP.

The bad breath and heavy drinking are a sign something isn't right.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It is my dog. I was hoping you would see this and respond with something like, "Ah, don't worry about it, just give it some time, it is the stress. Them vets waist a lot of money." I will call the vet right now.

Thanks Bob


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would, let us know what he says the problem is.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.gundogdoc.com/atv/index.html

go there and shoot the guy an email he will respond mark it urgent.

You could also go on Upland Journal register and shoot him a PM that would probably get a quicker response and post this question on there in the brids section there lots of very experienced folks and a few vets on there regularly.

He is gundog doc on Upland Journal also.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Done, still waiting for my vet to call me back.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Adam,
I wouldn't worry....the pink nose happens to many labs, especially the chocolates and the yellows. Some say it's caused by hunting and the black comes back later in the season. In my 2 year old yellow the pup started with a black nose and at 6 months the nose turned pink and the pads and claws lightened up considerably.....I think it has to do with the genetics of the breed you got. Didn't effect the eyes or the hunting ability what so ever.

Get some good raw hide chews and hard dog buscuits...that should take care of the bad breath. The drinking a lot of water could be a problem though...maybe a bladder or kidney problem....vet should be consulted.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with FH. The pink nose is nothing to worry about!
We have a yellow that had a pink nose turn black when he was about 2 or 3. In the last 5 years we have spent our christmas out in Colorado in Dillon which is about 8,000 feet above sea level. Well every time we went up the mountains his nose would turn pink. About 2 or 3 months later it would be black again. This happens everytime we go out there. Still to his day!!!! Doesn't effect anything else but his nose. So I wouldn't worry too much about the nose.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the bad breath and the excessive drinking could be kidney or liver problems so go to the vet

here the scoop on the pink nose part

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ik ... =2;t=30548


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

I also have a yellow lab, and her nose seems to 'change' with the seasons. It is somewhat pink (now), and typically darkens during the summer months. I have viewed this similar to a person getting a tan, and believe it may have something to do with melanin.

As with humans, I have heard suggestions which indicate using a sun screen/sun block during the summer, as to reduce the probability of skin cancer. Not sure the validity of this, however, a little prevention can go a long ways to ensure the health of my dog!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I had no idea their noses change colors (first time dog owner). Learn something new everyday.

As for the water and breath, I will maybe give it a day or two and see how much water he sucks down. I have only had him back for about three days, so I will see what he does tonight and tomorrow, and go from there. He is only about 13 months old, can they have kidney and liver problems at that age?

Thanks again for the help.
Adam


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Maybe ask your trainer if he thinks the dog was acting a little abnormal. Or if he noticed the dog was drinking a large amount of water.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.justlabradors.com/articles/l ... ation.html


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

or ask the traner if he was givng him enough water. or any.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Is it possable he was fed some of the dogfood that was being recalled? I thought excessive thirst was on of the signs to watch for. Don't want to scare you, but might be worth asking about the food he was getting.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Is it possable he was fed some of the dogfood that was being recalled? I thought excessive thirst was on of the signs to watch for. Don't want to scare you, but might be worth asking about the food he was getting.


very observant and good post, thats something else I would look into immediately


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got back from the vet. We have kidney problems. Not sure how serious yet, but either way it can't be good. The BUN(blood urea nitrogen) test came back high. They still don't know what is the cause. They are sending a sample to NDSU to chek it for some type of bacterial infection that he could of got at the kennel. I hope that is what it is; it can be treated with antibiotics.

I am waiting for the trainer to call me back. As far as I know, he was feeding him Nutri Source Adult food. I am not sure if that is on the list. A buddy said it was not, but the vet said it was. I am hoping the vet was confused. The vet sent home some Purina Kidney Friendly food which should take some work off of his kidneys. I have to go back in a month and do more tests.

Anybody have any experiences with kidney problems? Are they serious, curable, expensive to treat? Also, he is only 13 months old, how serious can it be at this age?

Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

keep the dog well hydrated and do what your vet sugggests.

Young dogs have amazing abilities to heal, so keep the faith it will probably work out OK.

Best wishes


----------



## mccoyam (Jan 18, 2007)

Any updates? I am curious to hear how your dog is doing.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

How Horrible??? I have had labs noses cahnge color and never gave it a thought?? Please keep us updated???


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Finally got a voicemail yesterday from the vet. She said the samples they sent to NDSU came back negative. I am not sure what they were testing for. They want me to go back on May 3rd, but I don't feel like spending another $250. What do you think?

Since the vet visit, I have cleaned his teeth and have been feeding him Purina Kidney prescription food. He has not been guzzling water anymore. Once this $40 bag of food is gone, I am going to start giving him his Nutrisource again.

Thanks for all your help
Adam


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Maybe get a second opinion?? That way you will know for sure what is going on and if everything is alright.


----------



## FloridaWyld (Apr 19, 2007)

This might sound odd, but what are you feeding?

The contaminated pet food that is affecting animals shows first through excessive drinking. Vets get back high BUN levels when they test the animals. If you catch it early enough and change the food stock, the levels will come down and the animal will recover; if not, it leads to kidney failure.

The contamination is in wheat, rice and corn gluten found in many feed varieties.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have gave him Nutrisource all his life. He is 13 months old. However, he spent 2 months with a trainer and I beleive he fed him Iams or Purina. I got the dog back 3-4 weeks ago and since then he has been on this Purina Kidney Function food I got from the vet. Since then, his thirst has decreased. He consumes a normal amount of water. I really don't know if it is the food. I think Nutrisource, Purina, and Iams are all safe. His BUN was .29. The norm is .9-.27, so he was not too high. Maybe I will go back and se what the vet thinks. I would hate to have to feed my dog food that costs $45 for 20lbs. But I guess I will if that will take care of any problems.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## FloridaWyld (Apr 19, 2007)

Most of the pet owners I know have switched to RAW diets, etc.

Here's a list of the current recalls: http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petfoodrecall/ but since they just discovered it in the rice and corn gluten you can expect that list to increase dramatically. Also keep in mind that this has affected 'treats' as well.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> Most of the pet owners I know have switched to RAW diets, etc.


It is still early in the morning. Please explain what a RAW diet is. I sure hope it doesn't involve any steak.


----------



## FloridaWyld (Apr 19, 2007)

RAW diets are just what they sound like- no processed or cooked food. While we don't feed RAW we do use a lot of the recipes to make treats for our dogs (four Great Pyrs).

Here's a great link on raw feeding: http://www.barfworld.com/


----------

